# Hawaii 5-0/NCIS LA crossover



## dylking

Hawaii 5-0 on 4/30 will cross over onto NCIS: LA on 5/01 (and vice versa) - If you only have a season pass for one or the other, you'll want to set up the opposite episode.

Just thought I'd share


----------



## Worf

Thanks for that - I don't watch Hawaii Five-O at all


----------



## sieglinde

Thankfully, I caught up with both of them. I hate crossover episodes if I don't watch one of the shows.


----------



## javabird

thanks, I don't watch NCIS usually


----------



## Amnesia

Isn't it strange that this is happening so late in the season? I thought the whole idea of crossover episodes was to entice a show's viewers to watch a different show to get them hooked...


----------



## Church AV Guy

Doesn't it have to do with holding an audiance for the evening, due to the May sweeps period?


----------



## Worf

Sounds about right. Though, then it becomes a question - are NCIS LA viewers likely to be also watching Hawaii Five-O, but Hawaii Five-O viewers are not likely to be watching NCIS LA?

And if that's the case, does it mean NCIS LA's numbers are bad and they want to prop it up with Hawaii Five-O viewers?

I wonder if we'll be seeing stations string together crossovers throughout the week on all their prime time shows. If it wasn't too late to do so, Fox would've had something from House through Fringe. Somehow.


----------



## dylking

Worf said:


> I wonder if we'll be seeing stations string together crossovers throughout the week on all their prime time shows.


I remember, years ago NBC did a theme night - New York lost power, and all the shows that were in NYC dealt with a power outing in the show. I don't think I've ever seen a crossover across networks, though - just shows within a network, either characters or as a theme.


----------



## Amnesia

dylking said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a crossover across networks, though


IIRC, _Ally McBeal_ (Fox) and _Private Practice_ (ABC) had a crossover, back when David E. Kelley was a TV powerhouse...


----------



## kaszeta

Amnesia said:


> IIRC, _Ally McBeal_ (Fox) and _Private Practice_ (ABC) had a crossover, back when David E. Kelley was a TV powerhouse...


You mean "The Practice", not Private Practice. But that's the only clear cross-network crossover I can recall, although I vaguely recall David E Kelley doing this a few other times (I'm going to guess Boston Public/Boston Legal had a crossover). And I think Murphy Brown had one, too.


----------



## sieglinde

I happen to watch both. I suspect it is NCIS:LA they are trying to boost. For example my sister watches Hawaii Five-O but has given up on NCIS:LA. I agree. There are some really great episodes but a number of lame ones.


----------



## MPSAN

DARN! Missed NCIS and wonder if it will be on again? I can see where to d/l it, but not sure if it will play if I access it from my THD if I save it on my Computer!


----------



## Amnesia

MPSAN said:


> DARN! Missed NCIS and wonder if it will be on again?


Do you have cable? Perhaps you can find it OnDemand...


----------



## MPSAN

Amnesia said:


> Do you have cable? Perhaps you can find it OnDemand...


Well, my On Demand does not work as I have 3 THD's with MCards. Anyway, it IS on CBS.com and I will just hook up our laptop with SVideo and left and right audio and watch it that way on out TV!


----------



## Worf

dylking said:


> I remember, years ago NBC did a theme night - New York lost power, and all the shows that were in NYC dealt with a power outing in the show. I don't think I've ever seen a crossover across networks, though - just shows within a network, either characters or as a theme.


I never meant across networks, I meant across prime-time shows in a network. I mention House to Fringe, because they're Fox shows, with House on Mondays, and Fringe finishing up on Friday, and every prime-time Fox show would have something to move the entire arc forward. (And yes, the evilness of ending on a Friday night...).

I know there was one recently Fox did across American Dad, Family Guy and Cleveland show...

Anyhow, I liked the NCIS LA/Hawaii Five-O crossover. It was nicely done.


----------



## mae

Another trans-network crossover was Detective Munch from Homicide on NBC (now on L&O:SVU) appear as a young patrolman on X Files on Fox.


----------



## Church AV Guy

> Anyhow, I liked the NCIS LA/Hawaii Five-O crossover. It was nicely done.


I enjoyed it too. There were two things that were annoying as far as I'm concerned,


Spoiler



one, the guy G killed, Dracul, was a long-term enemy, and to have him killed so "simply" and quickly, AND on H50 instead of NCIS LA was a bit of a letdown. The other was the shifting of the bad guy, from one guy, to Comescu (sp) to the first doctor, and finally to the second doctor.


 Aside from that, it was a well done cross-over story.

Nell cut her hair!


----------

